# On The Road Again Thank Goodness!!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck! Not going anywhere myself this weekend..but need to do some bathing of a very dirty dog!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you heading to Albany, OR for the Golden Speciality? I couldn't get off work to enter Jonah in obedience this year. I will for sure be there next year! Good Luck.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy said:


> Are you heading to Albany, OR for the Golden Speciality? I couldn't get off work to enter Jonah in obedience this year. I will for sure be there next year! Good Luck.



The Albany show is this coming weekend (3/30/2012). Yes we will be there along with about 9000 others lol Should be fun. To bad you can't make it!!
I would like to meet you.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I have been grooming for days it seems but I think I have everyone done and looken Fine, I must be nuts I have entered 5 dogs for the Pac rim Speciality!! I however will only be showing three of them thanks goodness I have a great handler for Mia and Toga. 

I wish everyone luck For the weekend!!


----------

